# Suche Tv-Karte für analog Kabel unter Win7 64 Bit und Media Center



## Timmay (24. März 2010)

*Suche Tv-Karte für analog Kabel unter Win7 64 Bit und Media Center*

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem einen HTPC zusammen gebaut und suche für diesen nun eine passende TV-Karte.

Bis jetzt hab ich mir folgende Karten ausgekuckt:

Hauppage WinTV-HVR 1100
Terratec Cinergy HT PCI


Meine Frage ist nun, ob diese Karten mit dem Media Center von Win7 64 Bit funktionieren. Hat vll schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Karten od gibt es andere Vorschläge?

Hab eben schon oft gehört, dass manchen Karten zwar normal funktionieren, dann aber im Media Canter nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## Traubibaer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Tv-Karte für analog Kabel unter Win7 64 Bit und Media Center*

Ich verwende in meinem *HTPC* eine *Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2200 *unter Win 7 64 Bit und es funtkioniert alles wunderbar (auch im Mediacenter). Es handelt sich aber um eine PCIe-Karte.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------

